
Source Sans Pro released as a variable font - gamzer
https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-sans-pro/releases/tag/variable-fonts
======
gamzer
More info about the variable format:

[https://blog.typekit.com/2016/09/14/variable-fonts-a-new-
kin...](https://blog.typekit.com/2016/09/14/variable-fonts-a-new-kind-of-font-
for-flexible-design/)

